# Multiple Choice Test in VB6



## vlap (10. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Bin wieder einmal auf eure Hilfe angewiesen! Habe vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit angefangen in Visual Basic zu Programmieren. QBasic Vorkenntnisse habe ich allerdings schon gemacht.

Bin gerade dabei einen Multiple Choice Test in VB6 zu schreiben. Ich habe dabei 4 Kontrollkästchen erstellt und möchte dabei jeweils 2 richtige und 2 falsche Antworten angeben.

Die Antwort sollte dabei auf einem Bild ausgegeben werden. Hat man die beiden richtigen Antworten angeklickt wird das Bild "Richtig" sichtbar.

Habe mir schon den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, wie ich es anstelle um nicht für jede Frage ein Formular erstellen zu müssen.

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht Quellcode`s solcher Multiple Choice Tests senden!?
Oder habt ihr selber so viel Erfahrung um mir vielleicht Beispiele und Antworten auf diese Frage zu geben - habe es etwas eilig, weil es für die Schule ist.

Wäre euch superdankbar

Danke

Mfg

Vlap


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. November 2003)

Tausch doch einfach die Text-Eigenschaft mit den jeweiligen Strings für Frage und Antworten aus. Zusätzlich übernimmst Du noch die richtigen Antworten mit in eine entsprechende Variable aus der Formularklasse.
Vollständig programmieren wird Dir das hier niemand, Deine Hausaufgaben musst Du schon selbst machen.


----------



## danielm (10. November 2003)

joar, einfach ne datenbank mit der frage, den möglichen antworten und die richtigen antworten...


----------



## vlap (11. November 2003)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten!

Mh sind keine Hausaufgaben. Sollte für eine Schule ein Test-Programm schreiben, da ` ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt - aber mit deinen Antworten hast du mir bereits sehr weitergeholfen. Darüber, dass mir niemand meine "Hausübung" zumailt, war ich mir im klaren.

Die Antwort von Danielm ist mir aber unverständlich. Unausreichende Informationen für ein doch sehr weitreichendes Projekt.

Wie binde ich die Datenbank am besten ein um möglichst Resourcen zu sparen?

Mfg

vlap

PS:


> Tausch doch einfach die Text-Eigenschaft mit den jeweiligen Strings für Frage und Antworten aus.



Die Text-Eigenschaft der Kontrollkästchen? Würde mich über nähere Erläuterung freuen?

Sorry, wenn ich hier vielleicht etwas nerven sollte, wie gesagt, bin ich VB-Neuling und habe nicht wirklich Ahnung davon! Ich lese Quellcodes was das Zeug hält, habe aber kein derartiges Beispiel gefunden!


----------



## danielm (11. November 2003)

guck mal da, da wird erklärt wie man mit vb auf ne datenbank zugreifen kann...
link


----------



## Gast (21. Juli 2009)

kannst du mir denn gesammten quelltext senden für das quiz, würde auch gerne ein Quiz machen, wäre ne gute vorlage..

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## DrSoong (22. Juli 2009)

Nachdem der Thread beinahe 6 Jahre alt ist und vlap schon seit 2 Jahren hier nicht mehr reingeschaut hat, nehme ich an, er wird dir hier nicht antworten.

Auf Seiten wie z.B. ActiveVB findest du im Upload-Bereich aber zum Stichwort Quiz etliche Projekte, lad dir die doch und schau sie dir an.


Der Doc!


----------

